# What are you doing?!!!



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi folks!
What rides do you have coming up? So far, I'm doing Marin Century and Levi's Gran Fondo.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if I will be in town for the Marin Century. I usually volunteer at a rest stop (Nicasio, with MCBC) but may ride it if in town this year. I have registered for Levi's, but just the Medio. 

That is pretty much it for now, though I just rode America's Most Beautiful in Tahoe.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Definitely doing the Tahoe one next time around. I've ridden a different route that included part of it. It's amazing up there.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

My first stab at the Death Ride and Mt. Tam Double Century. We'll see if all the training since January will be enough.


----------



## notquiteclimbing (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm doing the Death Ride this year and Levi. I've only been road riding a little over a year but managed to do Levi last year after 6 months on a road bike. I'm a bit more nervous about the DR. I haven't really been training, just riding. 2 or 3 short mid week rides around 15 to 20 miles and one longish ride on the weekend, 60 to 90. I'm hoping it'll be enough.


----------



## notquiteclimbing (Mar 12, 2012)

I've thought about doing the Marin Century but it's hard to get worked up for a route you usually ride a part of every week. The double would be great but I'm not near ready for it.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like I will be in town for the Marin Century. I will likely volunteer at Nicasio again. If you get there early say "Hi". As a volunteer, you are allowed entry to the century route the following week (free) with Marin Cyclists members staffing the rest stops.

AndreSF, the Tahoe ride was amazing. It was my first century (organized or otherwise), so I have nothing to really compare it to. I plan to do it again next year.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

DBT said:


> ...
> 
> AndreSF, the Tahoe ride was amazing. It was my first century (organized or otherwise), so I have nothing to really compare it to. I plan to do it again next year.


Cool! I'll see you there!!!


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Life came in and kicked my 2014 plans to the curb and I'm just getting back on track finally. Did the Cycle For Sight at the end of April, missed the TdC , but I'm signed up for the Tour of Napa 65 mile ride in August. Been riding/hammering my single-speed as much as possible and taking the scenic route when running errands to try to stay on the bike as much as possible. :lol:


----------

